# Time period between issue and use of UK ancestry visa?



## jimmy83 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi 

My wife and I have just been issued our 5 year UK ancestry and Spouse visas. On the visa the valid from date is 01/08/15.

Does anyone know if that means we need to use them by 01/08/15 or do we have 90 days from then to go over? 

I have also read on other sources that they have changed it to 30 days. If someone could clear this up it would be great!

Thanks


----------



## natashav1 (May 19, 2015)

the visa is valid from the 1/8/2015 ... if you are planning on applying for ILR in 5 years then you cannot be out of the UK for more than 90 consecutive days from the visa valid date ... hope that helps ...

i have a question for you about your spouse did you select:
Type of Visa: Work
Purpose of Application: Employment (non Points-Based System)
Type of Application: Dependants more than 6 Months

what did you place under the sponsor section?


----------



## Jo24 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi
I just wanted to ask for clarification on this matter. My daughter and I have received our visas for the UK. Mine is Ancestral and my daughter is travelling as my dependent. Our date of travel on the visas is 12 June 2016. My question is, we are only planning to travel after that date. I've been told that we have up to 30 days to arrive in the UK from the date of travel stamp on our visas, is this true?

And lastly, I've heard that because my husband is a British Citizen, I am able to apply for British Citizenship after 3 years of being in the UK, but my daughter will have to apply for ILR after her 5 years, as she is not my husbands child. She will still be a minor though. IS this ALL correct?

Any clarification on these will be greatly appreciated and put my concerns to rest.

Thank you


----------

